# Print and cut machines



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

Besides roland versacamm what other print and cut machines are out there that you can use for garments? I already have a cutter so even just a wide format printer. Im looking for any information that you guys can give


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

The material used for print/cut is designed to accept solvent based inks, so any solvent based printer should do. Mimaki, Mutoh, and Roland are all companies that make solvent based printers, I'm sure there are others, but it's gettin late and I'm not thinkin of em!


----------



## lucky110103 (Oct 9, 2008)

Check out imprintables warehouse. I thin the guy's name is Jay. They can guide you on all of that.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

I think roland is the only machine that have print and cutter in the same machine the other may have but u got buy seppared machine like one printer and a cutter. or i even see one yet like roland versacam 2 machines in 1. Robert.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Since you already have a cutter, I would recommend the new Roland RS 64" printer. It seems to be the best "value for money" wide format printer out there.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Just be sure that your current cutter can register the crop marks printed from your printer.


----------



## LLfashionhouse (Jan 27, 2008)

I purchase this unit directly from China and its working like a dream. The price plus shipping was $6,000. yes I was skeptic but my friends in japan has been using this for 10 years with no issue. The high price machine are just markup for profit here. I have no issue its a eco solvent print cut system.


----------



## Mayodan (Mar 9, 2015)

LLfashionhouse said:


> I purchase this unit directly from China and its working like a dream. The price plus shipping was $6,000. yes I was skeptic but my friends in japan has been using this for 10 years with no issue. The high price machine are just markup for profit here. I have no issue its a eco solvent print cut system.


Just made inquiry about this machine yesterday! Im excited about it. I just wanted to be sure its a good machine. But someone who has a similar machine told me of resolution issue. Dear Friend, be honest with me, are you sure it is really a machine worth giving a trial?


----------

